# Corvallis, OR Gamer seeking game



## samual (Jul 3, 2008)

Where are you guys .  I am a 28 year old male student in the corvallis oregon area.  And I would be interested in joining a game.  It does not have to be D&D as I am not particular about the rules system.  I think it has been about seven years since I have gamed and the new edition has struck me with a serious case of nostalgia.  No matter the rule system I can get the books.  If you have any questions let me know.

best wishes.


----------

